# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Support for printing images in tif/jpeg format

## Maurice Sanders

Hi,

Is there a component in ASP.NET 4.0 which can print images that are located on the Web server? The user must be able to print these images from the aspx page.

----------


## briankel

As far as I know you need to first display them on the page that the user is viewing, and then you need to invoke window.print().

For a good example of the latter, see: http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/newtech2.shtml

Brian

----------

